

Collaboration, not derision, in the Node community - chris_wot
http://strongloop.com/strongblog/collaboration-not-derision-in-the-node-community/#comment-604

======
rpedela
already discussed yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6825924](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6825924)

~~~
chris_wot
Whoops! Sorry, didn't realise I had submitted something that goes straight to
a comment...

